

RIM's Playbook: Pricing under $500 and a big bet on Flash - stevenwei
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/rims-playbook-pricing-under-500-and-a-big-bet-on-flash/41468

======
stevenwei
As a former Flash developer I'm quite used to having to work around Flash's
relatively lackluster performance, and I'm rather surprised that RIM has
decided to bet on Flash/AIR for their tablet's app platform.

On the other hand, they automatically bring on board a massive population of
Flash developers that are already familiar with the platform.

I suppose only time will tell whether this was the right move.

